# What's in your bag...with a different slant?



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

The usual question relates to what clubs you play with but in this instance its about all the bit and bobs you have to aid your golf, e.g. tees.

So starting with the ball pocket, there's about a doz Callaway i-s.

A selection of long and short tees, a scorecard holder with 3 pencils, 3 or 4 pitch mark repairers and about half doz coins/ball markers. A groove cleaner & a spike wrench.

A set of waterproofs, and also a light showerproof 1/4 zip top. A baseball cap, a waterproof Popeye hat and two wooly hats.

A plastic bag with 8 or 9 used gloves - they're kept in a plastic bag so they don't dry out.

And finally, a gps.

Holy smoke Batman  I now know why the battery struggles to do 2 rounds:dunno:

So c'mon, what do you have in your bag?


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

The usual dozen or so balls. 

My tee pocket has about 500 tees - it never gets emptier because I pick up strays as I play, so I usually finish a round having more than I started with. When I unzip the pocket the tees just pop out. 

Accessories kit with a half dozen or so green repair tools, spare pencils, fingernail clippers, band aids, and two Sharpies for putting my ID on my golf balls. Also a bunch (at least 25) of ball markers of various types, course logos, US Open logos, and coins from most of the countries I've traveled to - Philippines to Europe to Central America and the Caribbean. 

I have one brand new glove - been in there for about 4 years now because I don't use a glove when I play. 

One copy of The Rules of Golf

Spike wrench

A couple of spare scorecards from my home course in case I forget to pick one up before the round.

GolfLogix GPS (with spare batteries) and Bushnell laser

Excedrin and Aleve

Edit: Water bottle.... always

Probably a few more odds and ends, but it's too cold out in the garage to go look this morning. The thermometer says -4 F (-20 C) right now.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

The usual suspects. Tees, gps, laser, extra batteries, an out of date rules book, small first aid/tool kit, my own score cards, snack bars, towels, gloves, pencils, ball markers, and of course my golf note book. Ball wise I have probably 3 or 4 different brands/models in that pocket right now. My son in law found a bunch of new Titleist in a foreclosure, and dropped them off. If it were an important round I would load up (6) with my regular brand of ball. Just before I take off to the course, I load up with what ever beverage I think I want for the day. If it's summer time, some ice packs also get loaded up.

Since I don't use spiked golf shoes 99% of the time, I don't carry any related items for them. I prefer a good walking shoe with a decent sole. I have a pair of spikes, but just don't see a need to use them unless wet weather dictates it. 

I weighed my bag once. Fully geared up, it weighed 45 pounds. When walking I use a Clic Gear trolley for that bag. I also have a smaller bag I sometimes carry with a lot less stuff in it, which probably weighs around 20 pounds. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

By the way, I ride almost exclusively these days (knees and feet just don't take to walking anymore). On the rare occasion where I feel up to walking 9 holes, I carry my old Sun Mountain Eclipse stand bag with only 7 or 8 clubs, and the minimum of other gear I can get by with.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Fourputt, -20C

Thats colder than Mrs Hobbit's cuddles.......................................... only kidding.

I use an electric trolley on Saturdays but buggy it for friendlies. Well they're called friendly knocks but no one takes prisoners 

I forgot to mention the hip flask(s)


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

hhhhmmm well about a dozen balls, a range of tees from fixed height to wooden, two glove, a wide brim hat, umberlla, a training grip just incase I feel my grips a bit off, water bottle, snacks, spike tool, ball markers, a couple of pencils, towel and when playing my keys, wallet,and other stuff I keep in my pockets. I walk 99% of the time with a three wheeled cart.
I need to get a groove cleaner.


----------



## irishguy824 (Apr 12, 2010)

Glove, towel, divot tool, ball marker, between 6-12 balls depending on how many holes I am playing, tees, a long sleeved shirt or jacket in case it cools off, cell phone (kept on silent, but gets checked periodically in case of an emergency), whatever I am drinking that day (normally bottled water) and a couple ice packs.


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

My hopes and dreams


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Just in general...

Balls, tees, a Sharpie marker, a copy of the rules, pencils, gloves, umbrella, a full rain suit and a separate rain shirt with short sleeves, coins to use as ball markers, my GPS, my Radar device and the hood for my bag. I used to have the basics of a first aid kit, ibuprofen, bandaids, antiseptic cream and Benedryl gel packs. The gel packs came in handy one time when a playing partner had a bada reaction to a bee sting. 

I use a couple heavy duty freezer size ziplock bags to hold some things like the GPS and Radar device so if it rains and the bag leaks, they won't get wet. I always have a couple extra bags in case...

There is one particular pocket on my bag that is small and conveniently on the outside in a position where I keep my wallet and keys. It's handy to grab some cash when the drink cart arrives, so that stuff is in my bag while I play.

Since I always ride, (bad knees here too), my cell phone stays in the cart with me and if I have a snack or drink, that's in the cart instead of my bag.

About once a month, just for the heck of it, I'll empty my bag completely, clubs too, and stick the pipe of the vacuum in it to clean out the dirt and grass that gets into it.

Sometimes I'll hear something rattling around. I haven't figured out yet how so many tees get into the bottom of my bag. I think my buddy is playing tricks on me.

One time, years ago, I used to smuggle Kosher Salami into Jamaica in the bottom of my golf bag. You couldn't buy it there and my father-in-law loved it, so I would take the clubs out and drop a couple wrapped salamis into the bottom, then gently put the clubs back in, carefully avoiding the salamis. One time, I took the clubs out and got the 2 salamis to give him. About a month later when I played for the first time following my return to Jamaica, (this was when I lived there), I had trouble getting a club back into the bag and thought it was a question of the grips rubbing on each other. I forced the issue and a few minutes later, this smell of garlic and meat was coming from my bag.

My wife never told me she had also bought a salami and dropped it into my bag. You ever try to clean the grease from the bottom of a golf bag? When we got the shredded remnants out, all we could use was some ammonia and a mop.


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

I think I would have just gone and gotten a new bag.


----------

